# Ink starvation step by step solution?



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all,

i got some questions:

What is the very first safe step you do if you have white ink starvation?
Could you please let me know your way to solve this problem?
My printer is DTG Viper (epson 4880), all dampers, print head, capping are quite new (replaced around 6-7 months ago), wims filter replaced just last week.

The end of the year is near, got a bit of order so I really can't afford this printer to be broken down. 
For now, at least it's still working even though I have to do head cleaning every 2-3 tshirts.

I've changed damper, print head myself before but still get nervous when come to flushing the ink out.
Changed print head twice and both because of flushing the ink out for holiday and workshop relocation.

Many many thanks in advance 
Will


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

if you get perfect nozzle checks after a head clean and then the ink runs out, then the starvation is most likely happening in your dampers. i have a NeoFlex (4880), and i rotate my 4 white ink dampers every 3-5 weeks with clean dampers that i clean myself.


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Sean.
Yupe, i got perfect nozzle check.
So you just replace the dampers without flushing the ink line?

And you reuse the old damper after cleaning them? How do you clean them?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i wrote a thread called "Damper Maintenance" that shows the process. the only change is i now use Windex w/ammonia (Original Formula). basically, i first rinse them with distilled water, then i fill them with Windex and shake them up while covering the two openings. after a few days, rinse them out and fill again with Windex and let them sit until you are ready to use them. or repeat this process until there is no white ink left in the damper.


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright, thank you very much. I will do this first and hope will solve the ink starvation. 

Do you also flush the ink line?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i only flush the line when i'm taking out/putting in white ink. if i don't have any white ink jobs, then i remove the white ink. when you pull ink through the damper, you should know if the ink flow is "normal".


----------



## kwaleeb (Jun 2, 2015)

Also, I'm not sure if he included this in his damper maintenance thread, but if there is any buildup on the screen that you can't get off after letting it soak/clean, then just toss it. You can probably get away with a small buildup but for the hassle it is to change the damper, I never take the chance.


----------



## Robin Kere (Mar 17, 2021)

willkho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i got some questions:
> 
> ...


Did it solve new dumpers ?


----------



## Makadatshert (Dec 19, 2021)

If the NT looks good after purge and wipe, then it's either 
Dampers
Filter on WIMS system, do you see air in the the white ink lines before it reaches the dampers?


----------



## Robin Kere (Mar 17, 2021)

Robin Kere said:


> Did it solve new dumpers ?


No it did not, dumpers are clean in very good condition, print head is after 2 printing tshirts hot on the gold surface, i change print head and same problem. Probably problem with printer electricity somewhere


----------



## Robin Kere (Mar 17, 2021)

Makadatshert said:


> If the NT looks good after purge and wipe, then it's either
> Dampers
> Filter on WIMS system, do you see air in the the white ink lines before it reaches the dampers?


r-jet5 has not wims filter


----------

